
MIT Video lectures - Introduction to Algorithms - niyazpk
http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/electrical-engineering-and-computer-science/6-046j-introduction-to-algorithms-sma-5503-fall-2005/video-lectures/
======
riffer
Question: would people be interested in summarized transcripts for these
lectures?

The reason I ask is because I know I'm not going to watch 20 hours of the
videos, and when I take a look at the transcripts they are good, but they are
also long. It would take a while to even skim them.

I've been doing some work around machine text summarization, and it seems like
these transcripts would be a great candidate to put it to work.

What do people think? Would you like summaries of the transcripts of these
lectures?

EDIT: Thanks for the positive feedback, I'll submit them as a story here in 24
hours (right now I'm supposed to be getting ready for a big dinner tonight).

~~~
awa
Peteris Krumins posted notes on his blogs,
<http://www.catonmat.net/category/introduction-to-algorithms>

~~~
pkrumins
Thanks for linking! :)

~~~
awa
thanks for making the notes :)

------
dinkumthinkum
OpenCourseWare is great but I sort of feel like it's been so hyped over the
years. Think about how long its been around, now look at how few courses have
videos or any content worth mentioning at all. I could understand some of the
other disciplines lagging behind in content but really it's the computer
science stuff that is quite sparse. They have a big list but most of the
courses just have some assignments without solutions or some lecture notes,
which are available from most university web sites anyway.

~~~
rick_2047
I agree with you on that point. The nptel by iits and iiscs is much better
than ocw. I say this because I have used both and found that the nptel videos
cover the subject more broad while ocw courses lack in number as well as some
in depth stuff.

------
roshanr
I'm going to take this opportunity to plug my OpenCourseWare app for boxee.
You can enjoy a lot of what OpenCourseWare has to offer (including this
course) from the comfort of your couch (Currently the app has courses from
MIT, Yale, Stanford, Berkeley and UCLA).

~~~
mariorz
why would this ever get downvoted? a link would be nice though.

~~~
roshanr
Unfortunately, boxee doesn't have a way to link to apps. The best I have is a
link to my site - <http://www.roshweb.net/projects/> \- which is also very
light on details. I need to work on getting more information up there.

------
spcmnspff
You can get a lot of CS lecture series on Academic Earth including MIT's Intro
to Algorithms:

<http://www.academicearth.org/subjects/computer-science>

There are other disciplines there too:

<http://www.academicearth.org/subjects/>

~~~
olalonde
<http://videolectures.net/> has some interesting lectures as well.

------
poet
You can't replace CLRS as a reference, but I recommend the following free
draft if you're looking for an algorithms text to start out with:
<http://www.cs.berkeley.edu/~vazirani/algorithms.html>.

------
feral
That's a good set of lectures.

My girlfriend recently did several as she was learning about CS as a postgrad,
and found them very useful.

They, and many more, are also available on 'iTunes university' from within the
iTunes interface. The Stanford CS courses that are up are also well worth a
look; there's a good Machine Learning course up there.

The only issue is that the videos often aren't properly edited for the
Internet. They don't strip out the class administrative parts, and the
lectures would go a lot better with a navigable text index to allow you skip
to different parts of the video. The Khan Academy is also worth a look as a
similar project.

With a little more care and attention to editing and presenting for the web,
this could have a big impact on education.

------
msie
Aw, no video for the "Ethics, Problem Solving" lecture? Now I'm really
curious!

~~~
uberc
I had the good fortune of taking this course from Prof. Leiserson a good many
years ago -- and ended up having him as my Masters thesis advisor.

His ethics pep talk, which is a mainstay of all his courses, are about not
cheating on the take-home exams. I still remember him saying to the class, in
a fatherly, earnest way: "You've got to learn to make friends with that
feeling in the pit of your stomach" and to face the fear rather than give in
to the temptation to cheat. One of the MIT CS department's great teachers.

------
mitjak
Not to hijack the thread too much, but are there good resources on learning
about algorithm correctness, complexity, recurrence relations, automata and
proving techniques? At the moment I'm not doing so well in the proof by
induction department, and the course material at UToronto is quite lousy.

------
readtodevelop
I think those lectures can be summarized a lot if the audience has some
advanced background. The authors could put some tag in the content, revealing
what type of content is about background and core material. Going directly at
the core is great when you know well the background material.

------
huherto
I just watched the first lecture.

What is a recitation assignment? I am not familiar with the american school
system.

~~~
rottencupcakes
There are two types of classes, Lectures and Recitations. Lectures are large
(hundreds). Recitations are small (~20).

The recitation assignment is simply which recitation you are in.

------
jakerocheleau
Now I know what I'm doing with my Sunday afternoon.

------
pshirishreddy
IMHO I feel that CLRS is a great book. I consider it to be my bible of
algorithms. I have viewed almost all the videos the course ware apart from the
last few which constitute of advanced topics. :)

